# Acer aspire 5738g overheating problems while gaming



## nosferatuu (Jan 9, 2011)

hi guys...i've read many forums about this problem...and i also saw u have helped fanEAW solve his overheating problems...so i kinda hope u can help me...
my problem is very common on my model of laptop...but i didnt knew that...
so my laptop shuts down whenever i play a "big" game...but its not really that big ...i mean it shut down when i played DOTA (which is not that much of a big game) ,i usually play AION ...a mmorpg which is kind of a big game...but i actually didnt had so much trouble with it before...i was playing it daily...if anything it would have shut down once, but it was because i didnt plugged in my external cooling pad(http://hankeyscomputer.com/images/uploads/products/Nobutech_Notebook_Cooling_Pad_Clear_With_3_Blue_Lights.jpg)...i reinstaled my windows 7...but it wasnt this the problem because i was still able to play games...
a month or two ago it started shutting down from overheating...
i tried undervolting..all good in tests...my core temp dropped from 83 C to 71 C...so i was thinking it was solved ...i tried to play the game and after 10 minutes or so it shut down....i noticed that the temp was 91 C cause i was monitoring it...i tried it again (with my fan on this time) and it didnt even reached 75 C and it shut down after ten minutes again....
im thinking of cleaning it from dust(later this day)...but i dont know what else i could do.. 
i hope maybe u guys can help me...so... im waiting for some replies ....anything it would be great...im willing to try anything


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello nosferatuu and welcome to TSF,

The first thing you want to do to help cool your system is to clean any dust build up from the fan and heatsink assembly. The easiest way to do this is to use compressed air to dislodge and remove the dust. It is as simple as blowing out the vents. Unfortunately, when cooling passages are left unattended, they have a tendency to have dust build up and actually block the cooling fins on the heatsink... This will require disassembly and a good cleaning of the heatsink and fan. Here is an example...










Is your laptop still under warranty?


----------



## nosferatuu (Jan 9, 2011)

tnx for the fast reply...anyhoo i think its still under warranty cause i have it for 6 months or so....would unscrewing the the fan hull result in loss of warranty??i dont really want to lose it... although it was bought from another country..so i dont think i will need it ..but still it better to have it ..who knows


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes it will void your warranty. Access to the heatsink requires pretty major disassembly with most notebooks. 

Clean your vents the best you can with compressed air and monitor your temperatures. If they do not drop to reasonable levels, I suggest contacting Acer for warranty option.

Use of a cooling pad won't hurt, but it will not help as much as getting your cooling system in shape again and maintaining it.


----------



## nosferatuu (Jan 9, 2011)

k...i ll what i can do with the compressed air and see how it will behave...i was thinking about underclocking it also...cause ive read somewhere that underclocking and undervolting would result in a reduced heat generation...although only undervolting alone didnt work that well...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Underclocking and undervolting will also cause a performance hit to begin with.
It could also cause erratic behavior. Just like overclocking, underclocking will cause components to operate outside of their specifications. 

Your best bet, as stated before, is to maintain the cooling system. This is one of the most important, yet most ignored maintenance tasks that can be performed to increase the life and the reliability of a notebook computer.


----------



## Tanjo15 (Jun 23, 2011)

The solution for the problem is as follows and is also a design problem.
The motherboard will need to be removed from the case and the 6 attaching screws need to be removed. The entire heatsink assy will lift off the mobo exposing the gpu, cpu, chipset. What you now need to do is remove the rubber heatsink pads of the heatsink and replace them with shim washers, upon assembly use heatsink compound and dont be afraid to use it.
The next design fault comes in the fact that the heat sensor is located on the mobo and is not correctly placed for accurate temp measurements.
The simplest solution is to cut the white wire of the fan plug rendering the onboard mobo circuit ineffective and allows the fan to run full on when the bios triggers it.
As a result at idle on a 16 celcius day the nvidia gpu temp sits on 44 celcius and under extreme load at 75 celcius.

hope this helps.


----------



## mggmgg (Feb 11, 2012)

Fyeah! I fixed it  Sry for my english not the best. -.-
Cooling was the problem.
I have dismantled it and found an important problem.
Bottom of the pc not have the requied holes for cooling. So i pierce (i think this is the good word) it with miniplex (the 6. holes on the picture) and the heating problem was gone. It was aint construction problem. :O They tried to fix it in warrianty but cant found this problem Czech service !!!!  so after 2 years, end of warrianty i foundet this nice problem  I HATE YOU ACER for this!!! 

http://www.newircusers.com/aspire-5.../images/948_19_7-acer-aspire-5536g-bottom.jpg


----------



## mggmgg (Feb 11, 2012)

Fyeah! :dance: I fixed it  Sry for my english not the best. -.-
Cooling was the problem.
I have dismantled it and found an important problem.
Bottom of the pc not have the requied holes for cooling. So i pierce (i think this is the good word) it with miniplex (the 6. holes on the picture) and the heating problem was gone. It was aint construction problem. :O They tried to fix it in warrianty but cant found this problem Czech service !!!!  so after 2 years, end of warrianty i foundet this nice problem  I HATE YOU ACER for this!!! 

http://www.newircusers.com/aspire-5.../images/948_19_7-acer-aspire-5536g-bottom.jpg


----------



## ian2013 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've got the same laptop and have suffored with the overheating issue for ages, does anyone have a working link to the photo from the last post?
thanks


----------

